# backyard fender dent removal



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

So I lack the proper tools to remove dents from fenders but found a cheap and easy way to pound em out so to speak and thought id share. My gfs bikes rear fender had some serous dent action going on..soooo I used three rounded river rocks and a pillow.. Worked amazingly well!!!. Even got a deep crease out. One rock was the same witdh and depth shape of fender, so with one caveman smack the dent was removed and shape was dead on... No paint was damaged either.


----------



## bricycle

necessity is the mother of invention!

I chuck a piece of 2 X 6 in my vice, use a 1" headed double ended plastic mallet. Use either just the wood, or a old face towel to smack against. I use a slide/glancing whack to keep from denting with the hammer face. Works wonderful.  Use shaped wooden dowels for tight/small work.    Nothing wrong with stones tho-


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*my old trick*

Before i got a fender roller....i used a round end stud as they used on old door hinges and took a light hammer and pounded those dents out slowly to the original shape of the fender.....worked wonder....not perfect but it was great for small dings and dents


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Chain link fence post ....*

There are caps that top off the chain link posts .. the ones at a friends place just so happen to be "balloon fender width" -- a plastic dead blow hammer & the cap made the perfect combo that took care of my dented fenders that day ... now I need to get one for my house ..


----------



## SirMike1983

I use a ball peen hammer and a block of wood. I have a variety of pieces around with different shapes and angles to them. It's nothing scientific. I just go through my junk, fit the best block to the fender, then work with the hammer carefully. I actually have had good results even with a plain, flat piece of plywood.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/12/repairing-dents-in-fenders.html


----------



## partsguy

SirMike1983 said:


> I use a ball peen hammer and a block of wood. I have a variety of pieces around with different shapes and angles to them. It's nothing scientific. I just go through my junk, fit the best block to the fender, then work with the hammer carefully. I actually have had good results even with a plain, flat piece of plywood.
> 
> http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/12/repairing-dents-in-fenders.html




Thats usually how I do it! Just have patience and don't whack the metal with all your might.


----------



## SirMike1983

classicfan1 said:


> Thats usually how I do it! Just have patience and don't whack the metal with all your might.




That is true, it takes less force than people think sometimes. It's usually fairly thin, soft steel. I've worked out shallow dents in some spots just with my thumbs and fingers even.


----------



## partsguy

Yes, thats part of it, but a dent is also stretched metal. The trick is to get the dent even with the rest of the surface without forcing it out the other way.


----------



## bike

*usually dents are forced in*

and minimal stretch- OUT is where the problem lies- once you go past you have to shrink- this is not possible as far as I know without paint damage - so go slow and do not POUND- many dents were removed before fender rollers! skill....


----------



## chucksoldbikes

*dents  in fenders*

u use a   throw fron a   truck main berring throw  and i have several  different  sizes of  pipe i rounded the  edges on the  pipe so it  dont  dig in and crease it  works  great  chucksoldbikes   
 or  cpcsp[s@yahoo.com


----------



## frampton

I use an old cannon ball. Place the fender upside down on a doubled up towel. I roll the cannon ball along the dent with the palm of my hand. Pushes it out and does not over stretch the metal. Also the backside of a teaspoon or tablespoon can be used on tight or small areas. Sometimes I apply some grease to the backside of the spoon to help it slide along the metal.


----------



## jd56

I used a 1" double plastic mallet and an antique semi round headed steel hammer on the dented Starlet fender last night.
Not a perfect repair but a lot better than what I found when I unpacked the bubble wrapped fender.
Damn FedEx!!....and the bike was packed well.

But, I like the river rock idea....have plenty of those that I picked up from my numerous Upper James River floats.
Need to check the garden for those perfectly shaped ones.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jd56 said:


> I used a 1" double plastic mallet and an antique semi round headed steel hammer on the dented Starlet fender last night.
> Not a perfect repair but a lot better than what I found when I unpacked the bubble wrapped fender.
> Damn FedEx!!....and the bike was packed well.
> 
> But, I like the river rock idea....have plenty of those that I picked up from my numerous Upper James River floats.
> Need to check the garden for those perfectly shaped ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




FedEx did that?.. Holy poop Batman.. Id loose my mind if I got a bike delivered like that.... Id take the damn river rock to their truck!!


----------



## jd56

No apparent damage to the box and every piece was wrapped as I would with bubblewrap. 

Here a better pic on the draw dropping moment





No complaints with the packing job. It isn't worth the Hassel to file a. Claim even though I could I guess. The paint wasn't damaged anyway.
She's 21 next week and she no doubt will take it to college. I kringe of the idea of this schwinn being left out in the rain and forgotten after a few beerbongs or whatever they do now at those school parties. Radford U is know for their parties.
So a few dents in the future are a given. But it is cool she wanted a classic...as long as it is PINK....Rose is close enough.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## island schwinn

i've used steel and plastic coated weights from a barbell set with good results.just roll the weight back and forth gently with a soft backing such as a folded towel or a piece of carpet.any heavier stuff i send to my buddy in washington.


----------



## ricobike

partsguy said:


> Yes, thats part of it, but a dent is also stretched metal. The trick is to get the dent even with the rest of the surface without forcing it out the other way.




I worked on a set of fenders today that had many small and larger dents.   I've often had trouble with forcing a dent out the other way and leaving a reverse dent on top of the fender which is harder to remove.  I thought that I should have a mold in the shape of the fender to keep this from happening.  And that's when it hit me.  What could be a better mold than...........another fender!  I took a fender that had been repainted but was in good shape and didn't have braces on it and placed it over the top of the fender I was working on.  I used a ball peen hammer for the smaller dents and one of those wood balls that they sell at Michael's craft stores for the larger ones.   It worked like a champ.  The fenders came out almost perfect and I could hammer them to my hearts delight without worrying that I would stretch them out.

I have to think that many people use this method, but I've never read of it that I can recall.  I can't believe I didn't think of it before now.


----------



## pedal4416

The auto body dolly on the right is the exact shape of a fender. Even if the dent is from the top, you still put the dolly on the inside of fender and hit from top. I can get fenders 96-100% with this. You can get a hammer and dolly kit pretty cheap- around $30. You don’t need good quality ones. Walmart has em on the web...


----------



## bricycle

sand is wonderful to beat against also... has just right amount of "give".


----------



## ricobike

Pics of the finished product.   No before pictures, but trust me, it was pretty bad.


----------



## ricobike

bricycle said:


> sand is wonderful to beat against also... has just right amount of "give".




Is that where the saying "go pound sand" comes from?


----------



## WES PINCHOT

BACK BEFORE I HAD A FENDER ROLLER!

THERE IS A WAY OF GETTING THE DENTS OUT YOUR SELF! 
GET AN OLD BLUE JEAN AND CUT A PIECE OF THE LEG OFF. TIE ONE END AND 
FILL IT WITH SAND AND TIE THE OTHER END. YOU CAN ALSO FILL A SHEET OF 
LEATHER LIKE A BAG FILLED WITH SAND MADE FROM A WOMEN'S PURSE.

NOW YOU CAN LAY THE TANK SIDE ON THE BAG AND GENTLY TAP 
INTO THE INSIDE OF THE TANK GENTLY AND WORK THE DENT OUT.
THE SAND ACTS AS A STIFF MOLD TO SUPPORT THE TANK.

YOU CAN ALSO DO FENDERS THIS WAY AND BACK THE DENT OUT.
THERE ALSO WAS A TIME WHEN YOU COULD GET A MOLDED MANDREL SHAPED 
LIKE THE INSIDE OF THE FENDER AND USE THAT TO BACK THE DENTS OUT.

HERE ARE SOME OTHER WAYS BEFORE THE FENDER ROLLERS CAME AROUND.
SOME COLLECTORS TOOK A MAPLE WOOD BLOCK AND CUT THEM SO
THERE WOULD BE A SHAPE CONCAVE AND ONE CONVEX MATCHING
THE CURVATURE OF THE FENDER TO USE TO TAP THE DENTS OUT.

WES PINCHOT AKA FENDER DOCTOR. 
NOTE THAT I AM NOT SOLICITING ANY FENDER WORK ANY MORE. 
THERE ARE NOW OVER 300 FENDER ROLLERS THAT WERE MADE, SO MOST 
COLLECTORS CAN DO THE SAME OR USE A FRIENDS FENDER ROLLER.
I WAS DOING FENDERS FOR OVER 25 YEARS. LET SOMEONE ELSE DO IT NOW.

#4 WES PINCHOT,  Jun 24, 2017


----------



## WES PINCHOT

pedal4416 said:


> The auto body dolly on the right is the exact shape of a fender. Even if the dent is from the top, you still put the dolly on the inside of fender and hit from top. I can get fenders 96-100% with this. You can get a hammer and dolly kit pretty cheap- around $30. You don’t need good quality ones. Walmart has em on the web...
> 
> View attachment 694550



THESE DOLLIES LOOK GREAT!   
BUY A SET AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## rollfaster

I use my Dad’s old tack hammer and 4x4 block. Not restoration quality but pretty nice.


----------



## pedal_junky

pedal4416 said:


> The auto body dolly on the right is the exact shape of a fender. Even if the dent is from the top, you still put the dolly on the inside of fender and hit from top. I can get fenders 96-100% with this. You can get a hammer and dolly kit pretty cheap- around $30. You don’t need good quality ones. Walmart has em on the web...
> 
> View attachment 694550



Gawd, thank you.


----------

